# Newborn Rabbit HELP!!!



## lindseykaye05 (Dec 17, 2010)

My California doe had her third litter of babies this morning.  I left her alone and went back to work.  I came home at lunch and saw that 2 of the bunnies were bright pink and wiggling around.  2 were cold and 1 looked like it had been stepped on (it looked like a lot of blood under the skin).  

The 2 cold ones I grabbed and ran inside, put a towel around them and a heating pad on low around the towl.  They still have some of their moms fur on their skin from the nest.  I do not know how long they have been cold like this.  Any chance they will survive?  Is there anything else I can do?  This is my first time with bunnies.

Is there anything I can do with the little one that looked stepped on?  Any help will be appreciated.

I am in Texas and the temp is only 53F so its not that cold here if that matters any.


----------



## lindseykaye05 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok I found this - http://www.tksrba.com/article1.php and put the kits in seperate bags and submerged the kits in lukewarm water for about 20 mintues now (kits are not wet, they are in the baggies with air around their heads).  Their little bodies are now pink but still haven't had any movements in their legs.  Is it time to give up?


----------



## tortoise (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't give up until they are dead.  Warm them up and put them back in the nest.  If they were just cold, that's all you need to do.  If there is something else going on, I would try to save them - BUT if they survive, cull/meat/pet them out to protect the herd's vigor.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Dec 18, 2010)

i had 2 new does who just had the same problem. i warmed them inside then took them back out to my heated mini barn. some did die but i saved 5 of them first round. put 3 back with moms they did the same thing and lost them. 2 i put under a foster mother who had 4 in her nest born a few days before(her first litter also). the 2 fosters r alive and well and so r the first 4 babies in the other litter but i lost the others. so i have 6 that made it. all u can do is try and keep an eye on them.


----------



## lindseykaye05 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well, unfortunately I lost my last two late last night and this morning.  Sad day but will try again in the spring.  Do I need to do anything special with the mom or just let her be?


----------

